# L’infanzia negata alle spose bambine



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

*L’infanzia negata alle spose bambine*

un altro esempio di strazio ai danni delle donne
http://www.ami-avvocati.it/leggi_articolo.asp?id_articolo=761

ho visto ieri sera un servizio e ho avuto gli incubi stanotte pensando a mia figlia a quell'età.



> Stime Onu indicano che ci sono circa  60 milioni di «spose bambine» nel mondo. Una pratica figlia della  povertà, dell'ignoranza e dell'analfabetismo che coinvolge  prevalentemente bambine al di sotto dei 15 anni.
> 
> La morte di  Fawziya Abdullah Youssef, una bambina di 12 anni, nello Yemen, l’11  settembre scorso per emorragia durante il parto ha riacceso le polemiche  contro la pratica diffusa in molti Paesi di dare in spose delle  bambine. Una terribile pratica che è adottata in molti Paesi oltre allo  Yemen.
> Il Niger è al *primo posto* seguito da Ciad, Bangladesh,  Mali, Guinea, Repubblica centrafricana, Nepal, Mozambico, Egitto,  Uganda, Burkina Faso, India, Etiopia, Liberia, Yemen, Camerun, Eritrea,  Malawi, Nicaragua, Nigeria, Zambia, l'Arabia Saudita e in Afghanistan.  Purtroppo la lista non si chiude qui, gran parte del Medio Oriente resta  fuori dalle statistiche e non è censito. Figlia della povertà,  dell'ignoranza e dell'analfabetismo questi matrimoni spesso distruggono  le vite di queste fanciulle.
> ...


----------



## ignavius (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un altro esempio di strazio ai danni delle donne
> http://www.ami-avvocati.it/leggi_articolo.asp?id_articolo=761
> 
> ho visto ieri sera un servizio e ho avuto gli incubi stanotte pensando a mia figlia a quell'età.


 
Già, e ci sono quelli che osteggiano la legge di limitazione dell'età perchè "anti islamica".

Certa gente fa la morale a noi perchè le nostre donne (potendolo scegliere liberamente) si vestono e si comportano come vogliono, e poi in casa loro si comportano da mandriani con i più deboli: donne, bambine ed i loro figli.
Macellai.
E loro complici chi li giustifica con menate sulla "libertà di tradizione"!


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

*“I matrimoni precoci violano nel modo più deplorevole i diritti dei bambini”. Con queste parole il direttore esecutivo dell'UNICEF, Ann M. Veneman ha commentato la notizia del decesso di Fawziya Youssef, la bambina yemenita di 12 anni morta di parto.*

ma come si fa a permettere queste atrocità?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Aprile 2010)

Prego di creare sempre una discussione nuova quando si cambia argomento, e di incollare, dove è possibile, anche l'articolo (con link all'originale), perché spesso gli articoli spariscono entro qualche giorno e non c'è nulla di più fastidioso che discutere un argomento inesistente.

Grazie


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Prego di creare sempre una discussione nuova quando si cambia argomento, e di incollare, dove è possibile, anche l'articolo (con link all'originale), perché spesso gli articoli spariscono entro qualche giorno e non c'è nulla di più fastidioso che discutere un argomento inesistente.
> 
> Grazie


chiedo cusa, avete ragione (ma disconosco faccina nel titolo )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Per ora ho trovato solo questo che conferma quanto io ben sapevo sul diritto di famiglia in Italia prima della riforma.


http://www.donnamed.unina.it/matrimonio.php
Grandi cambiamenti sociali hanno modificato, in tutti i paesi europei, negli ultimi 40 anni, il modo di intendere il matrimonio.
In tutti gli Stati sono state, infatti, varate riforme radicali del diritto di famiglia che hanno trasformato i principi che regolano il rapporto di coppia così come quello dei genitori con i figli. In Italia, la Costituzione del 1948 afferma che "Il matrimonio è ordinato sull'eguaglianza morale e giuridica dei coniugi" (art. 29 Cost.) e che " è dovere dei genitori istruire, mantenere ed educare i figli anche se nati fuori del matrimonio" (art. 30 Cost.). Tuttavia, nei primi 10-15 anni dalla sua emanazione questi principi furono scarsamente applicati soprattutto perché prevalse l'idea che la disuguaglianza, il rapporto gerarchico tra i coniugi, fosse funzionale al mantenimento della stabilità dell'istituzione famiglia il cui interesse era da considerarsi superiore a quello dei membri. Un effetto dirompente per l'operatività dei principi di uguaglianza e libertà di scelta lo ebbe sicuramente la legge sul divorzio del 1970: il matrimonio, da questo momento in poi, non è più un vincolo destinato a durare tutta la vita.
Questa possibilità di porre fine legalmente ad un rapporto basato ancora sulla potestà del marito sulla moglie, fu un uno degli eventi che produsse un cambiamento della disciplina del rapporto coniugale. Ugualmente innovativa fu la riforma del diritto di famiglia del 1975. La riforma cancella le disposizioni in cui si faceva riferimento al marito come "capo della famiglia" e afferma, senza mezzi termini, che "col matrimonio si acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono gli stessi doveri", che ognuno dovrà contribuire al soddisfacimento dei bisogni della famiglia "in relazione alle proprie sostanze e alla propria capacità di lavoro professionale e casalingo"(143 c.c.).
Si afferma così l'idea della collaborazione nel rispetto reciproco dei bisogni di ognuno, che hanno pieno riconoscimento senza essere sacrificati per l'interesse superiore della famiglia. Allo stesso modo, per quel che riguarda il rapporto con figli, si afferma il principio della potestà esercitata di comune accordo tra i genitori (316 c.c.). Sia la madre che il padre, in altre parole, sono considerati ugualmente responsabili ed hanno pari potere nelle decisioni che riguardano i figli minorenni, si impone, poi, per entrambi "l'obbligo di mantenere istruire ed educare la prole" (147 c.c.) in proporzione alle proprie sostanze e capacità.
Questo principio è considerato operante sia nei confronti dei figli nati durante che al di fuori del matrimonio. 
Un' ulteriore importante modificazione della riforma riguarda l'età per sposarsi. *Mentre prima gli uomini potevano sposarsi a 16 anni e le donne a 14, adesso il limite minimo è per entrambi 18 anni*. Il cambiamento è rilevante sia perché non c'è differenza tra l'uomo e la donna sia perché, adesso, a 18 anni si raggiunge la maggiore età e si acquista la capacità di agire. 
In tal modo la riforma presuppone e mette in evidenza che per compiere un atto così importante è necessario avere la maturità e l'autonomia decisionale sufficienti.

****************************************************************************
Aggiungo che il diritto canonico permetteva di abbassare l'età per il matrimonio a 12 anni per la donna in caso di "gravi motivi", che consistevano principalmente nel fatto che la fanciiulla era incinta! E il matrimonio religioso, anche in questo caso, aveva valore civile.
Questo lo riporto non certo per approvare i matrimoni precoci, ma per ricordare che solo pochi anni fa questa pratica indecente era anche da noi e che veniva costantemente attuata anche nella piena convinzione di chi decideva di fare la fuitina, che a volte avveniva anche con l'approvazione delle famiglie, per giustificare un matrimonio riparatore che si sarebbe celebrato in modo discreto e quindi molto più economico rispetto a uno programmato e che obbligava a grandi spese.
Ho avuto in classe un alunno di 6 anni con la madre di 20 anni e il padre di 38, e non 50 anni fa...
Ergo ...combattiamo questa vergogna, ma senza atteggiamenti di superiorità culturale ​


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2010)

Quoto Persa senza farlo perche' e' un post lungo.
Ovviamente non approvo le _spose bambine_ ma bisogna pensare a un paesi del terzo mondo, non industrializzati, con un tasso di istruzione praticamente a zero... nulla che non fossimo noi tempo fa tutti orrori che mia madre si ricorda (non in prima persona).
Nel nosro piccolo per aiutare potremmo iniziare da quelli che vanno via da questi paesi, senza storcere il naso, senza superiorita' culturali di sorta (queste ultime per contro non fanno che rafforzare le loro posizioni).

L'intervento in quei paesi e' difficile, non si puo' andare la' come conquistadores e spazzare tutto via... l'intervento in Afganistan fa ben cagare per esempio, non solo perche' finto umanitario le truppe armate ehmm non sono mai umanitarie... ma poi che fanno? A queste povere donne le ammazzano il marito oppressore e "Ora vai donna gioisci sei libera!" ma libera de che'? Di crepar di fame perche' non ha possibilita' di trovarsi un lavoro? 
Sono per l'intervento umanitario che non consiste solo nel fermare certe usanze ma nell'educare che certe usanze sono sbagliate... e prima di educare educarsi.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per ora ho trovato solo questo che conferma quanto io ben sapevo sul diritto di famiglia in Italia prima della riforma.
> 
> 
> http://www.donnamed.unina.it/matrimonio.php
> ...


sì, certo ma anche senza ridicoli paragoni


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto Persa senza farlo perche' e' un post lungo.
> Ovviamente non approvo le _spose bambine_ ma bisogna pensare a un paesi del terzo mondo, non industrializzati, con un tasso di istruzione praticamente a zero... nulla che non fossimo noi tempo fa tutti orrori che mia madre si ricorda (non in prima persona).
> Nel nosro piccolo per aiutare potremmo iniziare da quelli che vanno via da questi paesi, *senza storcere il naso, senza superiorita' culturali di sorta (queste ultime per contro non fanno che rafforzare le loro posizioni).*
> 
> ...


qui più che storcere il naso bisogna cogliere  il grido di dolore di queste bambine , senza se e senza ma...
ma a che serve a loro  sindacare se siamo anche noi un paese civile o meno andando a scavare nel nostro passato?
non lo siamo? ok, detto questo non cambia di una virgola questo massacro indegno


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui più che storcere il naso bisogna cogliere  il grido di dolore di queste bambine , senza se e senza ma...
> *ma a che serve a loro  sindacare se siamo anche noi un paese civile o meno andando a scavare nel nostro passato?*
> non lo siamo? ok, detto questo non cambia di una virgola questo massacro indegno


Serve a capire il loro livello attuale e a capire come certe cose vengano accettate e perche'... capendo questo si puo' intervenire con piu' efficacia.
Non si puo' andare li dire "basta ora vi diciamo noi come si fa" perche' e' come dare una Ferrari a un bambino di 5 anni.
Ripeto intervenire si, senza ombra di dubbio ma con cognizione di causa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo ma anche senza ridicoli paragoni


 Quali sono i paragoni ridicoli?


----------



## xfactor (24 Aprile 2010)

c'è di peggio !

http://www.somaly.org/

e tutto tace!


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> c'è di peggio !
> 
> http://www.somaly.org/
> 
> e tutto tace!


 vero


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2010)

*ancora, ancora...*

*Vedova e incinta uccisa da talebani*

*Afghanistan,48enne frustata in pubblico*


Punita in pubblico con *duecento frustate* e poi *uccisa *a colpi d'arma da fuoco. Questa è la condanna inflitta ad una *vedova afgana* di 48 anni, colpevole di aver avuto una *relazione *e di essere rimasta incinta. L'uomo che aveva promesso di sposare la donna era stato catturato dai talebani che lo hanno *rilasciato* dopo il pagamento di una *forte somma di denaro*. La vicenda, confermata da fonti talebane, è avvenuta a *Badghis*. 
 
La notizia è stata resa nota da responsabili dell'amministrazione locale e confermata da alcune fonti talebane secondo cui la punizione è stata decisa durante una riunione di consiglio di *giustizia tribale*. 

La donna aveva *due figli* emigrati in Iran per motivi di lavoro.


----------

